# Swirls (flat) K



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

https://www.strickrausch.com/strickreise-gran-canaria-18-tag and how each artist began the double helix
Don't forget to hit the "Translate" button.


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

WOW!


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

btibbs70 said:


> https://www.strickrausch.com/strickreise-gran-canaria-18-tag and how each artist began the double helix
> Don't forget to hit the "Translate" button.


...and where would I find the translate button?


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Very Nice, interesting different starts. I like them.What do you make in the end?


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

krestiekrew said:


> ...and where would I find the translate button?


Don't know where on a Mac; I have a PC.


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Very Nice, interesting different starts. I like them.What do you make in the end?


I've only seen the double swirl in crochet form. Maybe a doilie, center for an afghan, shoulder of a sweater, design element for the back of a sweater?


----------



## Ozzie Jane (Jul 5, 2013)

btibbs70 said:


> https://www.strickrausch.com/strickreise-gran-canaria-18-tag and how each artist began the double helix
> Don't forget to hit the "Translate" button.


I couldn't find the translate button and I'm on a PC??? Is it in the Blog or on the keyboard??


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

Ozzie Jane said:


> I couldn't find the translate button and I'm on a PC??? Is it in the Blog or on the keyboard??


Look at the end of the URL if the option doesn't pop up.


----------



## berigora (Nov 27, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## Julek5p5 (Feb 24, 2015)

So pretty!


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Beautiful


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

I would love to make this but there is no translation button. I think I'll copy and paste the pattern and try to get it translation thru Google.


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

Amazing.....so lovely


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

krestiekrew said:


> ...and where would I find the translate button?


That was going to be my question.
Poke around and it eventually comes up then press, I can't remember how but it does work even on a macBook Air.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

LadyBecket said:


> I would love to make this but there is no translation button. I think I'll copy and paste the pattern and try to get it translation thru Google.


It does not show at first. Poke around, you'll find it. :sm01:


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

krestiekrew said:


> ...and where would I find the translate button?


If you're using Google, it asks if you want the translation.


----------



## Ozzie Jane (Jul 5, 2013)

I finally found a translation gizmo and after reading the blog, it appears that you have to register your interest and pay a month fee to join the group and learn the techniques for making the spiral knitting. I could be wrong. What do other who were able to translate think? Jane


----------



## ljf (Dec 20, 2016)

Would love the pattern but no translation button anywhere to be found.


----------



## ptspraker (Apr 13, 2012)

Would someone post the translation. I can't find it either.


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

ptspraker said:


> Would someone post the translation. I can't find it either.


I tried for quite a while to find the translation WITHOUT success.


----------



## Granana48 (May 5, 2014)

I've been poking around and can't find it. :sm13:


----------



## jeancjs (Nov 1, 2011)

Beautiful, but can’t find translation either.


----------



## Wadaknox (Jan 2, 2016)

Greeat.....


----------



## Constance BS (Oct 3, 2016)

Where is the translate button? I cannot locate it


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Ozzie Jane said:


> I finally found a translation gizmo and after reading the blog, it appears that you have to register your interest and pay a month fee to join the group and learn the techniques for making the spiral knitting. I could be wrong. What do other who were able to translate think? Jane


I think the same.


----------



## NCAknitter (Sep 28, 2013)

In the translation it says it was an online class and it is dated 2016 so I don't know if it is still available...


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

I put in English Translation in search bar. It came up as not available when I got out of that page there it was in English.
It was a 2016 project KAL. I think you have to sign up and pay if still available. That is not what I pulled up yesterday it must have been a fluke.


----------



## Patrice B-Z (Dec 22, 2014)

Guess this is another one I will have to follow! Love it and do not know the first thing about translation on computers. Very interesting design!


----------



## chezalvera (Apr 13, 2011)

Use google..it automatically came for me on my PC


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

chezalvera said:


> Use google..it automatically came for me on my PC


Did you get the translation of the page or the pattern?


----------



## Tootsie (Mar 16, 2011)

Looked complicated enough BEFORE, I saw it was written in a different language...translations are usually not 100% reliable.????


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

I didn't even know some of the codes. . . I've lost my place and can't find directions again anywhere.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Where is the "translate" button?


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Look on "You Tube" they have it in crochet.


----------



## PVknitter (Nov 19, 2012)

Nice. And what will you do with them?


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

PVknitter said:


> Nice. And what will you do with them?


That was what I asked in the beginning.
They are decorative and supposed to be worked into something by adding corners etc.


----------



## Lilyan (Dec 16, 2015)

Fascinating. Thank you for sharing. 

Note: If you are using Windows 10 the translate button can be found on the bar on the top of your page next to the reading view button.


----------



## deexer (Sep 25, 2012)

Very interesting. Thanks


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

Wow! Very cool!


----------



## elainjoyce (Mar 3, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> It does not show at first. Poke around, you'll find it. :sm01:


I'm poking and getting nothing. PC Windows 10


----------



## elainjoyce (Mar 3, 2011)

Lilyan said:


> Fascinating. Thank you for sharing.
> 
> Note: If you are using Windows 10 the translate button can be found on the bar on the top of your page next to the reading view button.


Mine said add to favorites where you indicated it should be on Windows 10


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

LadyBecket said:


> I would love to make this but there is no translation button. I think I'll copy and paste the pattern and try to get it translation thru Google.


If you do, would you be able to share? I cannot get it to work.


----------



## chezalvera (Apr 13, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Did you get the translation of the page or the pattern?


Both came up when I hit translate


----------



## jbachman (Jan 19, 2011)

If anyone is able to find English instructions, please share. I am unable to translate and could not find instructions when searched. Thank you for any assistance.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

chezalvera said:


> Both came up when I hit translate


They did for me the 1st time I tried to save in BookMarks. I guess it did not work as I can't find it at all.


----------



## RenewedKnitter (Aug 20, 2014)

I went to translate.google.com and then posted the link

It is German. After hitting translate there, I got this,

https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=y&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&u=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.strickrausch.com%2Fstrickreise-gran-canaria-18-tag&edit-text=

if it will also work for you. But don't see where they have a pattern.


----------



## ggmomliz (Jan 31, 2016)

If you open the page in Chrome you will see the "TRANSLATE" button, mine translated it on it's own. I did't find the pattern though.


----------



## ggmomliz (Jan 31, 2016)

You might be able to adapt this https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/double-spiral-afghan


----------



## jbachman (Jan 19, 2011)

Thank you so much. I want to play with this to see if I can do a scarf.


----------



## berigora (Nov 27, 2012)

ggmomliz said:


> You might be able to adapt this https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/double-spiral-afghan


 :sm24: I was also thinking that Frankie's 10 stitch blanket pattern might give you a start:

https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ten-stitch-twist


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Those are so cool!


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

That looks interesting also, but, not as complicated as knitting in 2 directions.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Even though I can read German, I am not familiar with the knitting terms. I couldn't find the translate button anywhere. That looks very interesting.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Hannelore said:


> Even though I can read German, I am not familiar with the knitting terms. I couldn't find the translate button anywhere. That looks very interesting.


I had to open it with Chrome, but even then there is no "pattern" as such to go by. Should be enough for someone to figure it out though.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> I had to open it with Chrome, but even then there is no "pattern" as such to go by. Should be enough for someone to figure it out though.


Unfortunately I only have Windows 10 and couldn't get any other information. Maybe it is a good thing as I have enough to knit without getting more and more patterns. :sm12:


----------

